# Distrito de La Victoria en Lima...luce mejoras !!!!



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

Me apenó leer un antiguo thread de mayo del 2005 con el título "Qué fea es LA VICTORIA"... y creo que los que no han recorrido a pie la zona antigua de La Victoria,no han podido apreciar que luce algunas mejoras....es cierto que es un distrito muy sobrepoblado y la mayoría de sus calles (en la zona antigua) están descuidadas.. pero hay algunas plazas y unas pocas calles que si lucen mejoras y que están incentivando a que el distrito poco a poco vaya remodelándose integralmente..


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Se ve bien. Lo bueno es que se dieron el tiempo de señalizar correctamente sus calles y avenidas, eso no se ve a menudo.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

La Victoria aunque es un distrito muy caotico poco a poco esta saliendo adelante, ojala erradiquen la basura baches delincuencia comercio informal que tanto daño le hace a ese distrito.

PD: No se de donde sale tanta basura pero cada vez que terminode pasar el parque canepa por 28 de julio veo tumultos de basura, la gente de por ay es bien inculta , que miercoles tienen en el cerebro para tirar la basura en plena vereda y pista ... deben filmarlos y multarlos.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Se ve que el distrito luce mejor, pero igual me daría miedo pasar por allá.


----------



## DASER (Dec 10, 2008)

con ese Logo que dice Y DALE U que no te va a dar miedo pues jajajaja


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

Muy buenos cambios de la Victoria 20 por ello, se v mucho mejor

Saludos


----------



## gonzalo reyes (Dec 21, 2008)

tienes razon la victoria esta mejorando aunq aun falta mucho por hacer,hay muchas zonas peligrosas y feas como todo lugar hay partes feas y bonitas:

en la victoria sus urbz bonitas son:Staa Catalina y una parte de Balconcillo


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Falta d masiado para q ese distrito luzca pasable.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Almenos hay intensión de cambiarle la cara al distrito.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Tiene sus zonas que lucen aceptables y con notables mejorías, pero la mayoría o casi todo el distrito es de verdad horrible e inseguro...


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

en Perù construye ya pusieron estas y mas fotos:cheers:


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

skyperu34 said:


> Tiene sus zonas que lucen aceptables y con notables mejorías, pero la mayoría o casi todo el distrito es de verdad horrible e inseguro...


No todas, Santa Catalina es parecido a California (trujillo) y en algunas cuadras a la parte mas misia del golf trujillano.

PD: Ojala esas obras duren,porqeu conociendo ala gente que vive por alli,en un par de años estaran en ruinas


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Callecita colorida*


----------



## gonzalo reyes (Dec 21, 2008)

nocc xk pero se parece a la avenida iquitos


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

En la victoria existe muchas casa viejas antiguas, existen quintas y edificios viejos, por lo menos esas casonas antiguas deben ser demolidas.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Iglesia Nuestra Señora de las Victorias & Municipalidad de La Victoria*


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

No conozco bien la Victoria mas siempre vivi muy cerca y aunque la parte antigua nunca me gustó hay que reconocer que puede mejorar mas no destruyendola mas mejorandola. La Victoria tiene una parte bien popular, reformando las casas y las quintas se veria mejor y no perderia su identidad, basta saber si los propietarios tiene dinero para eso.
A la Victoria tambien pertenecen Balconcillo y Santa Catalina y son mas modernos
Las dos ultimas fotos, buenas son bellos edificios


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

De Canada hacia la Javier Prado parece otro distrito. Parece mentira, pero el edificio gordo del Interbank es victoriano..


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Santa Catalina*

Santa Catalina suele formar parte de mis recorridos a pie mientras escucho música.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

d echo a mejorado peor falta mucha mas seguridad y falta limpieza en algunas zonas , pero con el tiempo por eos espermeos q el aizcorbe se repostule y gane


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Romeo2201 said:


> De Canada hacia la Javier Prado parece otro distrito. Parece mentira, pero el edificio gordo del Interbank es victoriano..


Asi es, parece mentira :lol:


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Como todo distrito tiene sus partes buenas y malas.. aca en cix la victoria esta cambiando bastante tambien...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Hospital Obrero (actual Hospital Almenara)*

*Foto de cuando recién se inauguró...*


----------



## Marcogg15 (Dec 31, 2009)

Qué bacan sería tomar fotos de los callejones de La Victoria sin que me pasara nada :lol:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Marco : Quizás los que están en la Avenida Manco Cápac*

sean los más seguros....obviamente en horas mañaneras.... 


Marcogg15 said:


> Qué bacan sería tomar fotos de los callejones de La Victoria sin que me pasara nada :lol:


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Yo tengo que trasladarme desde Surco a La Victoria todos de Lunes a Viernes,pero lo hago por las zonas más pasables del distrito:Balconcillo y Santa Catalina.
Y siento que la zona desde Canadá a Javier Prado (Santa Catalina)no fuera parte de La Victoria,pero lo es.
En Santa Catalina hay muchos parques y están bien cuidados,la zona es tranquila.
El edificio Interbank,Sodimac,Ormeño y las embajadas del edificio de la Av. Central (Puente Quiñones) también forman parte de este distrito.
Creo que el alcalde está realizando obras buenas y supongo que será reelegido sin problemas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Están por remodelar la plaza Manco Cápac. Siguen adoquinando y arborizando los jirones céntricos.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Marcogg15 said:


> Qué bacan sería tomar fotos de los callejones de La Victoria sin que me pasara nada :lol:


Bacán también sería hacer un thread fotográfico de cerro El Pino y alrededores :runaway: ... debe haber alguna manera :nuts:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Tyrone, sólo debes tomar un mototaxi en la base del cerro, y te llevará hasta la cima. ¿Te animas?

Todos los días paso por La Victoria y, al menos en las calles por las que transita el micro, no he notado mayores cambios, lamentablemente. Lo que sí debo decir es que veo bastante movimiento, comercio, trajín, pero robos no. De que los hay, los hay y por montones, pero al menos yo casi no he visto en más de cinco años de pasar por allí.
Ah, una vez puse un pie en Santa Catalina, y de veras rompía con la típica imagen de ese distrito. Quizás por eso, o por algún otro motivo oculto, algunas empresas tienen como dirección "Avenida tal número tal Santa Catalina" (y de "La Victoria", pues quién se acuerda...).


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

No me gusta La Victoria, ni siquiera con mejoras es más creo que el distrito tendría que ser mejorado al 100% para ver una cambio o diferencia, sólo Santa Catalina pasa.

saludos


----------



## Sakkarina (Jul 11, 2009)

J Block said:


> Están por remodelar la plaza Manco Cápac. Siguen adoquinando y arborizando los jirones céntricos.


La plaza Manco Capac deberian dejarla en paz, esta muy bien asi como esta. Apuesto que los vecinos se les ocurriria mejores maneras de gastar la plata (cuantos edificios y casas bellas y antiguas les caeria bien una arreglada? Cuantas pistas y veredas se podria arreglar? Se podria mejorar la seguridad?), ademas se podria decir que es una falta de respeto a Japon, que donó la estatua de Manco Capac para celebrar el centenario de la independencia. Es la enfermiza obsesion de los alcaldes de dejar placas con su nombre en todos lados.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


>


Ver esta foto me hizo sentir muy feliz, ya que muchas veces se plantean los proyectos de restauración con miras al aumento del flujo turístico, mas no tienen en cuenta a los niños. Qué alegría que los pequeñines puedan salir a jugar y más aun en un entorno arreglado y seguro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sakkarina said:


> La plaza Manco Capac deberian dejarla en paz, esta muy bien asi como esta. Apuesto que los vecinos se les ocurriria mejores maneras de gastar la plata (cuantos edificios y casas bellas y antiguas les caeria bien una arreglada? Cuantas pistas y veredas se podria arreglar? Se podria mejorar la seguridad?), ademas se podria decir que es una falta de respeto a Japon, que donó la estatua de Manco Capac para celebrar el centenario de la independencia. Es la enfermiza obsesion de los alcaldes de dejar placas con su nombre en todos lados.


Quién ha dicho que van a alterar la estatua de Manco Cápac? La estatua quedará en su lugar. Lo que van a hacer es renovar el pavimento, la iluminación, el mobiliario y los jardines. La plaza ya necesita una remodelación. El pavimento está deteriorado y algunos postes de luz ya ni funcionan. Los jardines sí lucen bien.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Un verdadero cambio en La Victoria tendría que pasar por mudar el Mercado Mayorista a Santa Anita, desaparecer el Estadio del Club Alianza Lima y desalojar a todas la empresas de Transporte tanto de carga como de pasajeros del Distrito, sólo así se verían cambios radicales en este distrito y para nada son imposibles.

saludos


----------



## kurono1994 (May 8, 2010)

Este año el mercado de la parada va a desaparecer debido a las obras del metro de lima, la mayoria de las enpresas se estan formalisando y mudandose para el terminal terrestre de lima norte y proximamente los que queden probablemente se vayan al terminal de lima sur, en cuanto al esdio matute creo que hiban a remodelarlo poniendole una bandeja mas y supongo que de paso le daran su pintadia.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Que buenas noticias para ese desafortunado distrito, en todo caso el club alianzista debería imitar a sus compadres llendose a un lugar fuera de Lima donde construir un nuevo estadio ya que su sola presencia en el distrito vistoriano malogra la zona creando un foco de violencia y desorden cada vez que hay un partido de futbol, lo mismo se hizo en Buenos Aires donde se invitó a los principales clubes del futbol argentino a retirar sus estadios fuera de la ciudad para evitar violencia, quilombos y pandemonios.

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gamarra es el único lugar del Perú donde puedes ver edificios de más de 15 pisos soin tarrajeo en las medianeras. De lejos se ve horrible, me hace recordar a Juliaca.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sí, porque en San Isidro, al frente del Británico, el edificio con costados sin tarrajear debe tener sólo cuatro o cinco pisos.


----------

